# Generic Klonopin--Manufacturers and Efficacy



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

So I am being bounced around on Generic Klonopin. Oh how I would love to try the real beauties with that gorgeous carved out K in them but I have been on generics for my 2 plus years of 'pins usage.

I was on Actavis yellow marked R 34 1mg originally and then got Teva 1mg pills (green) and was very satisfied with those.

However, now I have been given (WITHOUT WARNING) some dark blue closing in on an electric purple colored generic from a company called Accord that is marked only C 1 with no other markings. I haven't taken any yet but have been reading horrible things about this particular generic.

Am I crazy to be worried about this? I understand the whole "bio equivalent thing" but surely the varying of the binders makes a difference???

So --Clonazepam users--any input on your generic and its efficacy?


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah, I'm on the generic.

It's not particuarly effective. I've never found benzos to be powerful at all. Better than nothing anxiety wise, certainly better than SSRIs - but again.....just not that good for me.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Do you know which one you are on? The green Teva one worked well for me, better than the yellow Actavis. I am almost afraid to try the blue ones.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

From what I've read Teva and Actavis are good quality but Mylan is not.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

WineKitty said:


> Do you know which one you are on?  The green Teva one worked well for me, better than the yellow Actavis. I am almost afraid to try the blue ones.


I'm on the Teva greens. Hasn't really helped, but I'm a pretty damn severe case.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I guess I will have to try out the blue Accord clonazepam when I run out of my hidden stash but I will have to find another alternative. Might go back to using mail order, it's cheaper anyway. Thus far, Teva is my favorite. I might also find out how much actually pretty Klonopin costs.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

In recent weeks I've been munching on green Mylan Klonopin. Can't give any comparison though since the last time I took Klonopin was 2004. I'm sure I took various makes back then, though it's not like I can recall after all this time.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

WineKitty said:


> So I am being bounced around on Generic Klonopin. Oh how I would love to try the real beauties with that gorgeous carved out K in them but I have been on generics for my 2 plus years of 'pins usage.
> 
> I was on Actavis yellow marked R 34 1mg originally and then got Teva 1mg pills (green) and was very satisfied with those.
> 
> ...


Teva ftw! Tried another brand, and it was weaker.


----------



## Mandakay13 (Jan 20, 2013)

K cut is the best, but really the only diff in any generic is the cut by that I mean the med plus what makes up the pill. I have been on .5 teva (yellows) for about 2 yrs, and just recently stopped all my meds (klonopin, lexapro, elavil) withdrawls suck. Anyway some cuts affect ppl different, it messed me up with my lexapro generic, I felt like crap.


----------



## Broshious2 (Jan 21, 2009)

WineKitty said:


> So I am being bounced around on Generic Klonopin. Oh how I would love to try the real beauties with that gorgeous carved out K in them but I have been on generics for my 2 plus years of 'pins usage.
> 
> I was on Actavis yellow marked R 34 1mg originally and then got Teva 1mg pills (green) and was very satisfied with those.
> 
> ...


What do you mean you're being bounced around? Is the pharmacy you go to just switching generics? My dad had a problem with his medication where they switched to a generic that didn't work well at all for him. He asked them to order his generic and they did no problem. So I suggest you ask them to get you the Tevas.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Yes--the switched generics without a word. I am going to say something and if they cannot get Teva then I am going to find someone who can. I am also going to ask how much real Klonopin is.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

WineKitty said:


> Yes--the switched generics without a word. I am going to say something and if they cannot get Teva then I am going to find someone who can. I am also going to ask how much real Klonopin is.


Check goodrx.com -- you can search prices at pharmacies in your local area.

In my area I see your script of 1mg x 90 would cost under $9 for generic. Go to brand name and that jumps to $193.

More than 20 times as much is quite a difference.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

I take the 'R 34' ones. I don't know of their efficacy. I take clonazepam daily so I have a tolerance to them. I think they still help though.

I'd also like to try name brand, but if they're expensive which I'm guessing they are, it's probably not worth the extra money. I'm pretty happy with these, although the pharmacy have changed the generics before.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I was fine with the 1 mg green Teva brand and would happily take those. I got those through mail order through my insurance might have to try that again. I get 180 pills for 3 months. It's just a pain in the *** because I have to get the form and have the doc take care of it. She wont give me refills - I have to get it "approved" every time despite having been on the med for over 2 years and she is the one that doubled it at one point.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

UltraShy said:


> Check goodrx.com -- you can search prices at pharmacies in your local area.
> 
> In my area I see your script of 1mg x 90 would cost under $9 for generic. Go to brand name and that jumps to $193.
> 
> More than 20 times as much is quite a difference.


Yeah....20 times more isn't going to work for me. :um That is crazy!

Although they are just gorgeous with that cutout K.


----------

